# Samoan: La lupe ua sola



## LudoWander

Salve a tutti.
Che significa "La lupe ua sola" ?
dovrebbe venire dall'hawaiano.
Fonte: il titolo di una canzone.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, es español: *La Lupe va sola*, en italiano *la Lupe (Guadalupe) anda sola*.


----------



## LudoWander

hOLA, gracias 
Forse, in italiano, intendi dire che "la lupa va sola"?
'Lupa' = 'Guadalupe' in spagnolo?


----------



## CapnPrep

XiaoRoel said:


> No, es español: *La Lupe va sola*, en italiano *la Lupe (Guadalupe) anda sola*.



Why change _ua_ to _va_? Why should it be Spanish?  

Apparently it is the name of a Samoan song, and it means "My pigeon flew away". In Samoan. See here for example.


----------

